
YouTube to ruin music videos and get you to pay for upcoming streaming service - PeOe
https://thenextweb.com/google/2018/03/22/youtube-wants-ruin-music-videos-get-pay-upcoming-streaming-service/
======
RoyTyrell
I think that's a perfectly legitimate strategy. Most of the music on YT is
from random people whom have no connection to the musician or label, and so
are effectively pirating and selling access through ads.

That being said, if it gets too annoying and AdBlock doesn't work, I'll just
switch more to buying more music again so I can have it local.

